# Betta in a 2 gallon tank?



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Only if the bowl is big enough is when I like bowls.

-tim


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

For the most part I don't like bowls. Mainly due to the simple fact that (from my experience) they add to the complication of set-up and maintenance. I am thinking of starting a large bowl/vase type nano for some Cherry Shrimp, snails & plants and we'll see how it goes. (At worst; I get tired of maintaining it & the inhabitants can be put in some other tank.)

I dislike Bettas in bowls for two reasons. 
The first reason is that Bettas, while they do have functioning gills, definitely _prefer_ to breathe from the surface. The shape of a bowl does not seem to be one that a Betta really enjoys, y'know?
The second reason is that while there are 5-8 gallon fishbowls/vases/etc most tend to go with a bowl that is 2 gallons or under. In my opinion this is not an acceptable size in which to house a Betta, whom if not provided with the right stimulation can become lazy and die from it at an early age. Probably the #1 cause of death for Bettas, I'd assume.

It seems that, generally, a lot people tend to think of a bowl/vase/etc as a decorative object, whereas a tank is more or less thought of as a pet.
I don't know if that makes sense.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Get a 5gal or more for a betta.
2 gal bowl keep snails and shrimp.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Newman said:


> Get a 5gal or more for a betta.
> 2 gal bowl keep snails and shrimp.


roud:


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

i have 3 betta tanks that hold roughly 2 gals of water (probably 2.5 gal capacity). well planted and filtered. betta have done beautifully in this set up for about a year with 50% weekly water changes.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, and my sisters Betta lived two years in a 2 gallon with a Dwarf Corydora, doesn't mean they were happy.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Newman said:


> Get a 5gal or more for a betta.





Newman said:


> 2 gal bowl keep snails and shrimp.




Couldn't agree more. I really hate seeing betta trapped in small containers. They might be able to survive in them, but they don't thrive in them (any more than any other animal thrives in a small enclosure).


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Exactly.

A mouse _can_ live in a 12"X12" but it won't be very happy or live very long. My med-large dog _could_ live in an 8'X8' yard with a fence and house, but that doesn't make it acceptable.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

i'm not sure they're happy or depressed, but i think they're healthy.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

You think....?
How long do your Bettas (or others in that set up) live, might I ask?


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

tanks have been running for a year, bettas have been in for 9 months...so far so good. fish are active, finnage still looks great.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

While that is good to hear (that your fish are doing well) I still don't agree with it.


----------



## PurpleVal (Feb 8, 2009)

Compelled to voice my opinion here. I find anything under 5 gallons for a betta inhumane. Not that it makes a difference, all animals deserve to be treated well regardless of intelligence, I've found that bettas are intelligent, almost self-aware fish.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Very well-said PurpleVal, spot-on.

Try this to prove it to yourself if you must.

Buy a Betta and keep him in a 2 gallon bowl, with plants and nice gravel, etc. 
Examine, observe and interact with him for a few days.
(Your one step ahead here, Jason! )
Move that same fish to 5-10 gallon tank (the longer the better) and you can see an obvious difference, almost instantly.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

@PurpleVal: I would say most of us here are in agreement with you. 

I don't think any of us are trying to be mean, but the only thing that belongs in a nano tank is something which is also VERY small (Scarlet Badis Badis or shrimp for example) or only barely "aware" (mystery snail). There are great options for tiny tanks, but betta are really not amongst them.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, exactly.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

PurpleVal said:


> Compelled to voice my opinion here. I find anything under 5 gallons for a betta inhumane.


 
I assume you don't speak fish...so, it's inhumane based on what criteria or logic? 

Health? Activity? Appearance? Longevity? I'd say I'm doing ok on all fronts.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Longevity? How can you say that after a mere 9 months?

I'd say the statement from PurpleVal was based more or less upon decency and compassion than anything else.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

I find this whole debate to be moot, because no matter what we say bettas are going to end up in tiny little crap bowls where they are forced to just stay in one spot because there's no room to move. 

Yep. For me i think a 2.5g is bare minimum. JMO, hate bowls.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

I dont hate bowls. theyre great for planted setups but not for betta keeping.


----------



## PurpleVal (Feb 8, 2009)

Jason K said:


> I assume you don't speak fish...so, it's inhumane based on what criteria or logic?
> 
> Health? Activity? Appearance? Longevity? I'd say I'm doing ok on all fronts.


It's inhumane (IMO) based on the simple fact that all animals we keep in the aquarium hobby would have exponentially larger living spaces in the wild. I would venture to say that fish keeping is somewhat of a compromise between weight on our conscience from keeping a "wild" animal in a tank and at the same time striving to provide the best environment for our fish.

Keeping Kayen's comment in mind I'd like to say that I am not attacking your morals. I prefer to think of it as an intellectual discussion.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Well said indeed.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

A planted 2.5g is plenty of space for a male betta. Of course they would enjoy a larger tank, but I don't seen anything wrong as long as the tank is well taken care of.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm going to chime in here too. I understand where everyone is coming from but I had a terribly active betta in a 2 gallon tank that lived for six years. At one point I DID add it to a larger aquarium but it was more active and seemed much less stressed in it's two gallon. (Of course it had plants and filtration) 

My betta now is in a three gallon tank and seems equally satisfied. My water conditions are pristine, it has a ton of swimming room, and likes to explore the plants in it's tank. 

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I think to say that keeping a fish in a smaller tank, with awesome conditions is inhumane is kind of silly, especially when it's highly filtered and kept in great condition. If I was a betta I would like that tank.

It's not like he's being stuck in a jar with a closed lid and he can't turn around.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Bettas don't usually like or withstand filtration, let alone high filtration.
They like stagnant water.
I don't think a 2.5 gallon for a betta is really _cruel_, to me it just seems more or less selfish.
I mean lets face it, 2 gallons is not much of a difference at all *to you.*
But to a Betta, that's a huge difference, especially if living in a 2 gallon.



PurpleVal said:


> It's inhumane (IMO) based on the simple fact that all animals we keep in the aquarium hobby would have exponentially larger living spaces in the wild. I would venture to say that fish keeping is somewhat of a compromise between weight on our conscience from keeping a "wild" animal in a tank and at the same time striving to provide the best environment for our fish.
> 
> Keeping Kayen's comment in mind I'd like to say that I am not attacking your morals. *I prefer to think of it as an intellectual discussion*.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

FrogFarm said:


> Bettas don't usually like or withstand filtration, let alone high filtration.
> They like stagnant water.
> I don't think a 2.5 gallon for a betta is really _cruel_, to me it just seems more or less selfish.
> I mean lets face it, 2 gallons is not much of a difference at all *to you.*
> But to a Betta, that's a huge difference, especially if living in a 2 gallon.


I'm very aware of the conditions bettas live in in the wild. HOWEVER, all of the bettas I have had have loved filtered tanks and been dull in color, and listless in any tank without. Also, the tanks my friends have had for bettas without filtration they suffered from short lifespans.

To you it seems one way, to me another. My bettas have liked the smaller tanks to themselves, and as I've said I've put them in my larger tanks before and mine have *always* seemed the healthiest and most active in my smaller 2 - 3 gallon tanks. 

I would put my betta in whatever tank was the most appropriate for it, the one where it's the most active and healthiest, exhibiting no signs of stress and brightly colored. I can't feel badly for putting my fish in a tank that it seems the healthiest in.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh don't get me wrong I am not trying to say you should feel bad or anything like that.
I've never had an issue keeping a Betta in a large (5-25 gallon) tank.
I've never had a Betta that seemed more healthy and happy in a tank less than 5 gallons as opposed to a larger tank. As said before I think it is more a question of personal taste and opinion than anything else.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh, trust me, I don't feel the least bit bad. I would if I had a listless fish but I don't. He's happy active and interacts with me all the time. I love that fish.


ETA: I believe in the larger tanks it had to do with tank mates. Even though they were nonagressive, the active tank just hasn't been right for my bettas.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653
this + heater= very happy betta


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahaha you're right about that dacra, I was just looking at that tank the other day actually!
(Well, you will also need to add food and water to that combo, HAHA.)

Hadley, fair enough. 

But remember, TPT polls never lie!  Haha


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

IMO bettas should be in a 5 gallon or more aquarium. Betta in 2.5 gallon won't be too happy and it just means more to maintain.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

3 gallons is the smallest I would go with a betta. Though I've seen many breeders keep their betta's in 1 gallon containers. But that is a whole different animal.
I personally hate betta's in tanks. But love bowls. I think as long as the basics are provided for there isnt a problem. Food, filtration, heat. and space.
All of my previous betta bowls have been at least 4 gallons and maintain a steady temperature (living in socal helps). And are completely plant filtered. So I see no reason not to put one in there. 
But in the end it is really up to you. Everyone on here can slam you with every opinion they have on what is right and wrong with a betta. And there will always be differing opinions. And no matter what we say you are still gonna do what you are gonna do. So it comes down to.. what would you rather have the betta in?


----------

